# low lying fog



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

has anyone used a CFS-2000... its claims are that it holds 30 to 50 lbs of dry ice and will last for 3-5 hours... ???? what kind of volume are you seeing...


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 30, 2007)

What? A peasouper goes through 20 lbs in 5 minutes but this thing makes 30 pounds last 3 hours? Something sounds very suspicious about that.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, I've found the product... it's just a dry ice based chiller. The dry ice isn't being consumed to create the fog it's being used to cool the chemical fog so that the fog falls low. That means the dry ice will last a long time. You plug your chemical fogger into this chiller (not included). Fill it with dry ice, use a special low lying fog fluid, and the chiller helps the chemical fog lay low like a dry ice fog. It's very safe. The performance depends a lot depending on your fogger and the fluid you use. It will stay low, but it won't stay as low as a true dry ice fog, and Unlike dry ice fog it will kick up as actors walk through it. However the special fluid is designed so that once it gets kicked up and warms a little it dissipates quickly. Lot's of other options out there. Do a search and you'll find a discussion of building your own chiller that uses regular ice cubes. You should also be able to find some discussions on what people think of chilled fog. Some people like it some don't. It's not the same, but it's an interesting alternative that can work depending on the show. There are a couple of other places that sell chillers. There are also a couple of all in one fogger and chiller units, some are dry ice some normal ice, some both.


----------



## stantonsound (Nov 11, 2007)

The AquaFog 3000 is about the best low level fogger that I have seen. The fog never gets above 8-12" above the ground. I just used one in a Cadillac commercial that will be airing soon, where the new Cadillac SUV is blasting off into space. It was just the aquafog 3000 with 80lbs of dry ice (which lasted less than 5 minutes) in the middle of a busy car dealership. The rest of the commercial is digital. 

The problem, they are about $3000 each and cost between $50 and $100 per use. They require two separate 20amp circuits as well.


----------



## avkid (Nov 11, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> The problem, they are about $3000 each and cost between $50 and $100 per use. They require two separate 20amp circuits as well.


There is the reason they work so well, we can't afford them.


----------



## stantonsound (Nov 11, 2007)

yup......

They rent for about $150 a week (in comparison, the highend F100 rents for about $70).


----------



## thebikingtechie (Nov 14, 2007)

One of the guys I work for/with recently did a show where he ran a normal fogger over some normal ice in a tub. He said it worked fine. He's working on making a more permanent set up but I think if you just fool around a little you should be able to get it to work.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 14, 2007)

There are a number of threads around here and a number of websites around the internet that have instructions for and/or links to making a cooler-based chiller system for a standard fog machine.


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out Fog Machines - Your Guide to using Fog Machines for Halloween they have instructions for a cheap fog cooler setup. I built something similar to the one they built and used it on an HES F-1000 and it helped, the fog sit low, a bunch.

Anvilx


----------



## bigwhiskey (Nov 24, 2008)

Stantonsound nailed it. Aquafog 3000 is the best out there bar none. if you use cooler water you can make it last longer but the fog is thinner. 130F is the best operating temp. You have to pay for quality.


----------

